# Off to Germany Tomorrow to pick up this



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

:argie::argie:


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Excellent. For yourself. ?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i need that car


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Brian mc21 said:


> Excellent. For yourself. ?


Yes, Looking forward to finally driving something decent as my current temporary run around is awful (1996 Honda Civic)


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice, what toys come with it?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Dave182 said:


> Nice, what toys come with it?


Knowing Mercedes, all of them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice are yo going to factory pick up, like BMW welt sounds like a fantastic idea enjoy


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i knew as soon as i read the thread title this wasnt going to be a boring **** box.lovely,lovely car.i hope you will update the thread  is it that exact car,or is your colour different.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Dave182 said:


> Nice, what toys come with it?


The standard spec pretty much comes with everything, the only things it doesn't have is Full Leather, Command & Heated Seats (as only available with the Leather)

I only had a few options to add, Diamond White Paint and the illumination package. I also requested the brush aluminium inserts be replaced by gloss black as i don't like the brushed effect.

Its only a base model C220 CDI Auto, but hopefully it will give me an easier life on my 80 mile commute everyday.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

big_amir said:


> Yes, Looking forward to finally driving something decent as my current temporary run around is awful (1996 Honda Civic)


Just a little change then. Lol.
Best of luck with it. Looks the part.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Enjoy! That will be a nice drive home to get to know it well.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice are yo going to factory pick up, like BMW welt sounds like a fantastic idea enjoy


Yes fly out tomorrow to Bremen, Mercedes putting us up for the night and collect the car Tuesday morning after having a tour of the factory.

Once finished i'm heading over to Wolfsburg for an over night stay to go do the VW factory tour as well, then finally heading to Amsterdam for a night as i have never been there and its not too far. 



silverback said:


> i knew as soon as i read the thread title this wasnt going to be a boring **** box.lovely,lovely car.i hope you will update the thread  is it that exact car,or is your colour different.


I will try and keep the thread updated with pics during the collection process. :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife drives one. Drives fantastic and despite her only ever using a throttle as an on/off switch, it's averaged 48mpg too, around town.
Only wierd thing is the Eco off at the lights (hers is auto) - whenever I drive it, I assume I've somehow stalled it 

Have fun collecting it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes do the pics and keep the thread upto date love some pics of all the tour if you are allowed , what about your purchase was this aranged through your uk dealer as i seen a guy from Florida i posted a thread on it went to welt drove all over europe with gopro on roof fantastic footage and great experience i would love to pic up my next 3 series like that


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Brian mc21 said:


> Just a little change then. Lol.
> Best of luck with it. Looks the part.


Yes it was a massive shock going from a 6 month old Polo GTI to that, but unfortunately the Polo was an oil guzzler and eventually dropped a valve so it had to go.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

bet you wont be doing much sleeping tonight.:lol:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great upgrade, lovely motor! See what you mean about coming with lots of 'options'


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes do the pics and keep the thread upto date love some pics of all the tour if you are allowed , what about your purchase was this aranged through your uk dealer as i seen a guy from Florida i posted a thread on it went to welt drove all over europe with gopro on roof fantastic footage and great experience i would love to pic up my next 3 series like that


Yes ordered from a UK dealer, Mercedes have a personal collection team that are fantastic, they made all arrangements and were very quick and efficient during the booking process.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=737150

This is what i'm looking for and would be great


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That is fantastic mate, even more so how Mercedes are putting you up for the night!! Top class service that is! :thumb:

Is it gona be a left hand drive?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That is fantastic mate, even more so how Mercedes are putting you up for the night!! Top class service that is! :thumb:
> 
> Is it gona be a left hand drive?


No they make all they will be uk spec:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if its not rude,can i ask how much your paying.no offence if its to personal.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely car mate... and so lucky


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

silverback said:


> if its not rude,can i ask how much your paying.no offence if its to personal.


Its costing just under 30K as i got a good 5K discount by taking the finance offer.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have just turned down one of these as my next company car, very personal thing but on an extended test drive I just could not get comfortable - important to me when I drive 40k a year

Do like them though, several colleagues have them and are very happy with them


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

andy665 said:


> I have just turned down one of these as my next company car, very personal thing but on an extended test drive I just could not get comfortable - important to me when I drive 40k a year
> 
> Do like them though, several colleagues have them and are very happy with them


It depends really what your looking for, for me this time i was after something with a bit of poke when required, looks great and a bit more room inside the cabin.

I think this car does that for me compared to the Polo GTI.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

big_amir said:


> Yes fly out tomorrow to Bremen, Mercedes putting us up for the night and collect the car Tuesday morning after having a tour of the factory.
> 
> Once finished i'm heading over to Wolfsburg for an over night stay to go do the VW factory tour as well, then finally heading to Amsterdam for a night as i have never been there and its not too far.
> 
> I will try and keep the thread updated with pics during the collection process. :thumb:


The factories of Amsterdam are slightly different.

A pal dropped into me last week to a detail on his new leased Merc, similar to yours, had a quick drive, very nice indeed.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

big_amir said:


> It depends really what your looking for, for me this time i was after something with a bit of poke when required, looks great and a bit more room inside the cabin.
> 
> I think this car does that for me compared to the Polo GTI.


Absolutely agree - Mercedes is my main client and they were pushing hard for me to go into one but I point blank refused to drive a car that I could not get comfortable in.

I could have gone into an E Class but was not prepared to pay the extra tax and I just don't like the E


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent, enjoy the trip. :thumb:

On another note I've heard loads about the Polo GTI's guzzling oil and other VAG's with that engine.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice choice, enjoy the factory collection.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

S63 said:


> The factories of Amsterdam are slightly different.


:thumb:


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Just landed, free e class taxi to the hotel.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

big_amir said:


> Just landed, free e class taxi to the hotel.


We will be expecting pics soon do they still charge the delivery charge when you collect


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics...

am not jealous, am not jealous, am a little jealous...


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Pics to follow in the morning.

Just enjoying a complimentary meal from Mercedes, the beef is excellent.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Oooh ya bugger, that's a nice looking car.



big_amir said:


> hopefully it will give me an easier life on my 80 mile commute everyday.


Is that 40 miles each way though?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

lovely chap , bet youve got the biggest smile


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Enjoy it pal. That's one expensive meal lol. I hope ŷou have a window seat so you can admire the new wheels.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

johnnyguitar said:


> Is that 40 miles each way though?


Shhhh trying to justify buying such an expensive car, your not helping. :thumb:


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Will be leaving for the factory shortly, pics due imminently (sp)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lucky you - hope it all goes well


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Enjoy your new car mate! :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

get those bloody pics up  :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This has turned into a grand tour and no pics.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's more likely the car's been driven round the Auto barn, or the Mercedes Benz factory on there collection point can not be found, who knows...

Good luck to the guy......


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucky Git!
We were meant to be taking delivery of a c350 cdi tomorrow but due to a few delays it's not until next Monday. 
Funny thing is we opted out of the factory collection because they told us it would mean getting the car later than them delivering it. So that is quite annoying!
On the plus side they are loaning us a new B class until it gets here. 
This is the colour we are getting.

Have a safe drive and enjoy!


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Hold tight, pics in 30 mins just loading in laptop.


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

As Promised, here are the pictures.










Just when it was bought in to the collection centre










Some Pictures Outside.



































































































































Its great to drive, just a shame i got stuck in and hour and a half traffic jam within and hour of picking it up


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks great, always thought its a brilliant way to collect a new car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving the white and is that AMG alloys very nice enjoy, your break remember on unrestricted roads the cars needing running in


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

What's with the funny plates?

Looks nice

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> What's with the funny plates?
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Its on import plates as the car is unregistered in the UK at the moment. The plate assigned to it is just so I can get it home.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice, think the coupe is very sensitive to colour, looks good in white


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm nice!

Enjoy - at least getting stuck in traffic allowed some time to play with the toys. 

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

big_amir said:


> Its on import plates as the car is unregistered in the UK at the moment. The plate assigned to it is just so I can get it home.


Do you get to keep the German plates once you transfer the UK ones?


----------

